# Health News 24th-26th April 2010



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

*Digital Campaign of the Week: Cancer Research UK, Diabetes UK and the British Heart Foundation*
What is it? The first cross-charity digital campaign to raise awareness of the health risks associated with carrying excess weight around the waist. Cancer Research UK, Diabetes UK and the British Heart Foundation have joined forces to release four animated viral videos to promote their Fight Fat campaign. The videos take people on an interactive journey with Fat, a villainous character who delights in wreaking havoc on overweight people. Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.thirdsector.co.uk/news/A...arch-UK-Diabetes-UK-British-Heart-Foundation/ 


*Runners on their marks for London Marathon*

Highly-trained professionals will be lining up alongside dedicated amateurs and brave beginners at the Virgin London Marathon on Sunday. Many people from Bracknell will be taking to the start line for the 26-mile run on Sunday and all of them have a story to tell. Mike Pyle listened. Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.getwokingham.co.uk/news/s/2069880_runners_on_their_marks_for_london_marathon 



*Sympathy for grieving widow*

A Moray woman whose husband died eight days after their wedding has revealed that Prime Minister Gordon Brown?s wife, Sarah, phoned with her condolences. Helen Christie, 36, is heartbroken after her husband, Graeme, 40, died in his sleep while at sea on a fishing boat. He had been a diabetes sufferer and the condition is thought to have brought on an attack. Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/1706105?UserKey=

*Stem cells could repair heart attack damage*
The lives of heart attack patients could be saved or extended after scientists discovered how blood vessels could be repaired using stem cells. They have devised a way of harvesting the cells and stimulating the growth of new arteries. The breakthrough offers hope to the 28,000 patients who need bypass surgery every year as well as thousands of other patients with heart problems. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1268818/Stem-cells-repair-heart-attack-damage.html

*Nurses 'to bear the brunt of NHS cuts' as thousands face the sack after the election*
Thousands of doctors and nurses face the sack after the election under devastating cuts being planned by NHS bureaucrats, according to two studies. Despite repeated promises from Labour ministers to safeguard patient care, front-line staff look set to bear the brunt of a Whitehall diktat that the NHS slash its budgets by billions of pounds. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ele...nt-NHS-cuts-thousands-face-sack-election.html

*Errors at IVF clinics 'almost double' in 12 months*
Errors at fertility clinics almost doubled in 12 months, it was reported today. The number of mistakes at IVF centres in England and Wales rose from 182 in 2007/8 to 334 in 2008/9. Blunders included embryos being lost or implanted in the wrong woman, and eggs being fertilised with the wrong man's sperm. The figures from the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority (HFEA), the IVF regulatory body, were obtained by BBC Radio Five Live's Donal MacIntyre show. The HFEA said the errors represented less than 1% of more than 50,000 IVF cycles.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/apr/25/ivf-fertility-treatment-errors-double

*Call to cut number of children's heart surgery centres  *

Several children's heart surgery units across England should be closed with operations done by fewer, specialised centres, according to an expert review. It was launched after the 1990s Bristol heart babies scandal when children having heart surgery died needlessly. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8641105.stm


----------

